# Daedalus Coil Jig



## zadiac (9/4/17)

Any vendors that have stock of this jig?


----------



## daniel craig (9/4/17)

zadiac said:


> Any vendors that have stock of this jig?


Have you checked with Vape Cartel or Vapers corner? You can also check on the classifieds, I'm sure I've see someone post an ad. I think it was @SAVapeGear but I may be wrong.


----------



## Mtoefy (9/4/17)

http://eciggies.co.za/New_Stuff/Avidartisan-Daedalus-DIY-Coil-Building-Tool the cheapest i saw it so far R850


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAVapeGear (9/4/17)

@shabbar had one on the classifieds I think

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (9/4/17)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/brand-new-avid-artisan-daedalus.t36259/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (9/4/17)

Mtoefy said:


> http://eciggies.co.za/New_Stuff/Avidartisan-Daedalus-DIY-Coil-Building-Tool the cheapest i saw it so far R850
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Cheapest ive seen is atomix vapes R750
But last i checked they were sold out.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (9/4/17)

Thanks for the replies guys.


----------



## Divan Smit (10/4/17)

we have left:

http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/product/daedalus-clapton-wire-diy-tool-888?search=daed

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (10/4/17)

And Vaperite

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

